# Some LSP Fun - Hyrbid Update; Onyx Update; Homebrew Head to Head



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I know, I know, another LSP thread from Dave KG looking at beading and sheeting... :lol:

Well, this is an update on a few bits and pieces of testing of LSPs that we have been up to lately for fun ... and a new test, of "homebrew" waxes. :thumb:

*Hybrid Test - Update*

This update follows the second wash of the Volvo since the products were applied, now 2.5 weeks since application. Following washing the car and rinsing thoroughly, we filmed a quick video of the sheeting on the bonnet with more rinse water:






Product 1 is on the right (passenger side) and Product 2 is on the left. Sorry the video stopped a little early, my film crew are to blame for that  Evident in this test for me though is the speed of the sheeting, where Product 2 seems to be sheeting the water away more quickly than Product 1. However, Product 1 offers a slightly more complete sheet as Product 2 leaves to odd drop of water around where Product 1 does not.

Pictures of the water beading following the wash, using as fine mist spray to produce the beading:

Product 1:

















Product 2:

















More updates to follow as the LSPs do their job protecting the finish of an everyday car doing a higher than normal mileage 

*Swissvax Onyx*

Quick update on this, which was applied to a Vauxhall Corsa two weeks ago.. car washed to remove two weeks of dirt and grime, and then the following video taken of the sheeting of Onyx, two weeks after application:






Still pretty decent, but it has definitely lost some of its speed since application (for first thread, see here.).

Beading after two weeks:



















Again decent, but I would say has lost a bit of edge and after only two weeks this is something I found a little disappointing as the main rival for Onyx, Zymol Carbon, has shown stronger staying power for its water behaviour on a variety of applications I have tried. Still, it is protecting away and beading like the car is protected, so it is not a disaster, just not as good as I was hoping for.

*Homebrew Head to Head*

Okay, first of all, I hope Ben at Carnuabawax Shop does not take offence here at me calling his Original Edition a "homebrew"! But for me, "homebrew" is not something to be ashamed of and Original Edition is my all time favourite wax because it really feels made for you, specially by someone who cares  This is an advantage held by smaller, more unique wax manufacturers.

So, for this little head to head, I am using Ben's Rubbishboys Original Edition vs. a Homebrew wax made by a fellow DW member - who I wont mention for now, but if he wishes to identify that it is his product, he can do :thumb: As with the Hybrid test, I'm not saying which product is which during the test, simply we have Product 3 and Product 4.

Both products applied to the roof of a red Vauxhall Astra, following claying and cleansing by hand as prep. Product 3 was applied to the driver's side and Product 4 to the passenger side.

First of all, a video of the sheeting of both products, which seem to be pretty much identical on application (and impressive):






Beading pics.

Product 3:









Product 4:









Arguably, product 4 has slightly tighter beading on application but again both products are impressive at this stage. We will see how both fare over the course of the coming weeks 

More updates of the various tests will follow in due course :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the durability on Ben's product always one I wanted to try. I know you're a big fan.

You don't have any Carbon lying around to test Dave do you?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gally said:


> Looking forward to seeing the durability on Ben's product always one I wanted to try. I know you're a big fan.
> 
> You don't have any Carbon lying around to test Dave do you?


I gave it away when I was clearing out some products! Didn't have a huge amount of it left, but having Glasur and Concours, Carbon was one that I felt would be good going to a good home


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As for Ben's wax, I have had some really good results from that with impressive durability when you consider its humble roots - again, why I love the product so much :thumb: It is why I chose it to put the new homebrew up against, for the benchmark in "homebrew" style waxes, Ben's would be the one for me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent. No chance of a glasur test soon.

I miss mine already and need convincing to get another pot! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, once the Hybrid test finishes on the Volvo, I will be doing another 50/50 test on that.. Glasur against...? Mirage perhaps, if I am feeling flush enough to buy it, or maybe something else? 

The silver Corsa will be getting used for a 50/50 after the Onyx test as well, so lots of potential


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hmmm Glasur! No point in BOS. How about something more obscure like Celeste? Same price bracket. Obviously someone will donate you some!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Glasur vs RG55 ? purely selfish as i'm just trying to decide which one to keep and which one to sell the now 

nice test with the 'homebrews' aswell btw :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I do have some RG55 lying around, but I do like the idea of comparing Glasur to Celleste  ... Lots of possibilities for LSP fun :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah RG is pretty proven Cal. Celeste is kinda unknown still.

I also see similar water behaviour with Celeste and Glasur.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

We all like wax tests Dave. I wonder if the water behaviour would have been the same if you poured it from the drivers side to compare.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

gally said:


> Yeah RG is pretty proven Cal. Celeste is kinda unknown still.
> 
> I also see similar water behaviour with Celeste and Glasur.


that doesn't help my dilema Gally :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! You already have RG though! 

Busy on Sunday Cal? Me and Craig are doing my car for a show next weekend.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

i've got Glasur aswell now mate ! just bought a 3M rotary and buying Craigs Karcher so need to cut back on other things so a wax is going

ah right not sure yet mate, where about you doing it ? if i'm not up to much i might pop across


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Bloody hell! I was trying to stay away from glasur after selling mine but I simply can't!

Keep the glasur mate seriously unless the evo needs something durable. You'll regret selling glasur. 

Full pot? Where from? 

Ah sunday. Well i have the use of one of the finest little units i've ever seen. Really is awesome. Really looking forward to working with Craig aswell!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

haha i'll let you know how i get on with it when i finally get round to using it !

nah was a 2nd hand 80% full pot from here, sounds good lad i'll drop you a PM and stop spamming Dave's thread :lol:

p.s i wouldn't get too excited about working with Craig...............


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice review dave.. looking good.. i'd like to see your glasur against ezyme 


kev txt me tommorow with the details ect... 
and calum........... that hurts :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Will do Craig. Sorry Dave! <3


----------

